# Removing rack and pinion from 1998 Sentra



## dwayne505 (Jul 28, 2009)

I am seeking advice on how to remove my power steering rack and pinion from my 1998 Sentra. I have all the bolts loose and the tie rods loose but can't seem to slide the rack out through the wheel well opening. Does anyone know if it will fit through the fender opening? It seems like it would be easier to slide out the driver's side wheel opening. Any tips would be appreciated!:newbie:


----------



## dwayne505 (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh, I am hoping that I dont have to remove the exhaust section and middle engine support member.


----------



## dwayne505 (Jul 28, 2009)

*I did get the rack out, now what fluid Dextron or Power steering fluid?*

Just wanted to let others know about my experience. After seperating the rack from the steering shaft and unbolting the mounting brackets I finally managed to get the rack/pinion out but it was a bit of a PITA! I pulled the rack out from the drivers side wheel well opening. Problem I had was that the splined shaft on the rack did not want to pass through the opening in the drivers side fender. I tried rotating the entire rack in various ways but nothing seemed to work. I thought I would have to resort to droping the engine support, removing rear engine mount, and removing short exhaust pipe section underneath the motor. Before resorting to that I took a floor jack and placed it under the transaxle (manual) and lifted it up ever so slightly w/o losening the mounts. (My thought was to try and lift the body of the car up to gain room between car body and lower control arm mount/frame allowing the rack to pass through this small opening). I'm not sure how it worked but it did! When I applied a little lift under the transaxle it actually lifted the driver's side of the car a bit off the driver's side jackstand. I then pulled the old rack out and was able to finesse the new rack into and through the same opening. I did have trouble lining up the steering knuckle and had to have an assistant push up the rack from under the car while I tried to line up the splined steering knuckle joint onto the rack shaft. This project is a real time sucker so be prepared to be w/o a set of wheels for some time. 

Now a new question to anyone out there... My owners manual says to use Dextron III, but I noticed the reman rack has clear PS fluid in it. Should I add Dextron ATF or Power steering fluid to my pump resovior??? Whichever fluid I use I intend to let some of it flush out before hooking up the high and low pressure lines.


----------



## apollos68 (Jun 14, 2016)

realize this is a 'ancient thread.' 
question on droping the rck n' pinnion,' concerning the 'steering coupler boot cover, where it meets the rack. will just unscrewing the boot cover clamp where it meets the rack allow it to drop, (of course after removal of the 12mm set screw) or do the four screws holding the boot to the firewall also for complete release of the rack? 
any feedback appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You don't need to remove the boot from the firewall.


----------



## apollos68 (Jun 14, 2016)

t.y. smj999smj, 
had got it dropped and pulled. on the reinstall, that white plastic vertical spacer that is placed on the rack gear shaft. 
1.what is it's purpose
2.it's its position on the rack shaft important for the reconnection to the sterring coupler?

anyone have feedack, appreciated.
apollo


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The white verticle spacer is called a guide chip. You have to first set the left and right rack strokes to spec for a neutral setting and set the guide chip at a 90 degree neutral position, then when you install the steering column lower ball joint, the open slit should align with the guide chip..


----------



## apollos68 (Jun 14, 2016)

t.y. rogoman for the identfication. if you or another would care to elaborate without to much typin'....

1.so it would seem, that setting the r, l, rack strokes...is pivoting the tires as if they were on the vehicle, cos te rack gear is independent from the rod strokes, correct? 
(whats the simplist method for setting the rack strokes. visually, wouldnt an even measurement of distance per inner tie end to end be close. or is perfection needed?)
2.when te strokes are set, is it just as simple as rotating the rack gear 90 then, and if such is right, the guide chip should be able to be placed on at that 90 point, (im thinking the chips top vert point is that 90 angle correct.) 
****of note (when i had access to that junction of rack and coupler, and removed the coupler bolt and could see the guide chip, it was positioned approx at a 180, 360 pos, or meaning not parallel with the firewall as 45 would constitue) 

feedback definately appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

1. - You can set the stroke lengths on the bench before attaching the tie-rods. Here's a picture:










2. - Here's a picture of the chip positioning:


----------

